# RCAF car decal



## observor 69 (29 Aug 2015)

I would like to a put an Air Force decal on the back window of my car but I am not handy to a Canex or military base.
My efforts to find a source online have failed.
Anyone have any ideas.
I live in the GTA and Borden is probably my nearest base.
FYI the Air Force Museum in Trenton doesn't show any decals online.


----------



## Occam (29 Aug 2015)

The Shearwater Aviation Museum used to carry a lot of stuff like that, they don't have photos of their stock online, but it's worth a call to see if they have what you're looking for - http://www.shearwateraviationmuseum.ns.ca/giftshop/main_copy(1).htm


----------



## Swingline1984 (29 Aug 2015)

Like this?

http://www.cafepress.ca/mf/81474407/canadian-air-force-symbol_sticker?productId=936630268


----------



## Loachman (29 Aug 2015)

It is a popular misconception that the roundel is an air force insignia.

It is not. It is a national identifier for aircraft regardless of service.


----------



## expwor (30 Aug 2015)

Tried the Royal Canadian Air Force Association?
Their site
http://rcafassociation.ca/
The link to their store
https://netforum.avectra.com/eWeb/Shopping/Shopping.aspx?Site=AFAC&WebCode=Shopping&cart=0
and a bumper sticker
https://netforum.avectra.com/eweb/shopping/shopping.aspx?site=afac&webcode=shopping&prd_key=0bf92d92-2cc2-4c13-b9d8-66d19ae2e69e
Good Luck

Tom


----------



## observor 69 (30 Aug 2015)

expwor said:
			
		

> Tried the Royal Canadian Air Force Association?
> Their site
> http://rcafassociation.ca/
> The link to their store
> ...



Thanks Tom, I'll look into that site.


----------



## The Bread Guy (30 Aug 2015)

Loachman said:
			
		

> It is a *popular misconception* that the roundel is an air force insignia.
> 
> It is not. It is a national identifier for aircraft regardless of service.


I see the RCAF's own "Logos & Insignia" web page doesn't seem to help change that misconception much ....

This is the insignia, then?


----------



## Pale Rider (9 Sep 2015)

*Hi...I get car air force, army decals off Ebay. There are several dealers with all types of insignia etc. I've had this roundel on the back of my Ford Escape for over a year...*

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/4-Royal-Canadian-Air-Force-Roundel-Sticker-Die-Cut-Decal-Canada-RCAF-CAN-CA-/151307972080?hash=item233aa86df0&vxp=mtr

*I buy from this seller...he has them all of high quality for just a few dollars...here are some examples....just search his listings using CANADA or CANADIAN and they will come up.*

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/CANADA-Canadian-AirForce-RCAF-LowVis-Roundel-4-Sticker-/190531183582?hash=item2c5c8b23de

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/CANADA-Canadian-Armed-Forces-Ensign-CF-Flag-3-75mm-Vinyl-Stickers-Decals-x2-/190684884203?hash=item2c65b46ceb

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/CANADA-Canadian-AirForce-RCAF-Waving-Flag-4-7-Stickers-/190534500196?hash=item2c5cbdbf64

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/HMCS-YUKON-DDE263-Badge-Canada-Royal-Canadian-Navy-Destroyer-Crest-Decal-Sticker-/190684889946?hash=item2c65b4835a


----------



## kolkim (25 Feb 2016)

I'm not sure where to get official ones but I know you can email most decal making companies with a design and they'll gladly make you one. Some will even make a sticker for you from just an idea. I use this website for my decal needs. grfxpstore.com


----------

